# Morado, Morena, etc



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Angel they look phenomenal they look so silly tracking were the Neos there before you let the Dogos out? They look very clownish and playful, can they all get along?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> Angel they look phenomenal they look so silly tracking were the Neos there before you let the Dogos out? They look very clownish and playful, can they all get along?


A hot shot makes everyone get along....lol
They like to track the rabbits that some times come through the fence line.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They are so darn cute. The pups are so big now.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

The more and more I read about molossers the more I want one. How are the Neos doing Angel?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Blowing up into very good guard dogs.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

YouTube - Redtails TenBears, Elysium Fields Mastiffs


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I wonder if anyone would be stupid enough to try to break in to your property lol


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

If they get by the dogs they have to contend with a Kali/Kenpo practitioner and a .45 acp!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Angel check this out I know you would be happy to see this


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

one of my friends from NY State belongs to a club and has a bunch of articles with a dogo working on a police force.

Facebook

"Officer Steve Slone from PTPD asked that I post this: I would like thank Officer Riccio and Inca. I had a OVI crash where the suspect had fled on foot. Officer Riccio & MPD K-9 Inca assisted us. Inca did a great job and tracked the driver finding him hiding in some bushes. Later the driver said, "That's one heck of a dog...he tracked me everywhere I went". Thanks again from PTPD. U-70"


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I know they are my friend on facebook  lovely dogs, I learned from a Spanish book that the dog pictured as the Perro de Pelea de cordoba is nothing but an Alano from Spain.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> I know they are my friend on facebook  lovely dogs, I learned from a Spanish book that the dog pictured as the Perro de Pelea de cordoba is nothing but an Alano from Spain.


i have that and then there was an argentine book that says it was a mix of mastiff (alano) and bull terriers (the old fighting type aka pit bulls).


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> i have that and then there was an argentine book that says it was a mix of mastiff (alano) and bull terriers (the old fighting type aka pit bulls).


I read stuff of the alaunts the conquistadors used to rape and destroy the new world. I wonder if they got these dogs from Englad or from their own territory. According to the literature these dogs would kil the indians and feed off them.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Sheesh! gruesome....but probably close to the truth.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

those are beautiful dogs , love them . they look like they keep you busy though


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

angelbaby said:


> those are beautiful dogs , love them . they look like they keep you busy though


Thank you, they are a lot to handle sometimes but then again....those are the joys of Dogo breeding...lol
:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I got word from from my owners. All my dogo pups are thriving, gaining weight and being goofy dogos.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

That's great how many did you place ? Any neo breedings planned for the future ?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

2 dogos got homes with my friends and one pet was fixed and given to a vet tech.
The Neo's may be bred in the spring but im not sure yet.


----------

